# Cardboard Dust Bin Collapse



## Tim Neun (Feb 14, 2011)

I've got a 220 single phase 5hp Oneida direct drive collector with a single filter.
It has been working great for two years.
Came out the other morning to discover the cardboard dust bin had collapsed via vacuum. Granted, I had spaced out and not emptied it for a couple of days so it was overly full but not up to the cone portion of the collector. (Somebody clue me into how to attach a photo & I will).
I've tested all the incoming legs & they are clear, collecting chips & shavings from all machinery just fine all of which end up up in the cardboard dust bin.
Blowing like it seems it should into the filter portion.
Any clues?
Thanks, Tim


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey man,
You may want to get a solid bin made of aluminum or steel. They sell them at hardware stores sometimes for water, sand, ect. It's just your basic drum. If you replace it with that, it should do fine.
-Hal


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Magazine tip I haven't tried..... get some wire mesh for concrete work, cut to fold and fit in your cardboard bin (or plastic bag inside a barrel) and suck away. Jiggle to remove the wire mesh when full


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

SteveEl said:


> Magazine tip I haven't tried..... get some wire mesh for concrete work, cut to fold and fit in your cardboard bin (or plastic bag inside a barrel) and suck away. Jiggle to remove the wire mesh when full


 
Steve

I tried it and it works GREAT. Now I can put a garbage bag in have an easy no mess way to empty the bin

Bob


----------



## Tim Neun (Feb 14, 2011)

Gentlemen,
Thanks for your reply's. I just bought a steel 55 gallon drum & it works fine. I failed to empty the old cardboard bin so now another of my nightly "closing" tasks is to empty the bin.
Tim


----------

